# ehiem 2213 leaking



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So I decided to clean this filter today, and after I was done, I noticed that the double tap is leaking. it's leaking where you tighten it down. tried many times, tighten tight, tighten loose, repluging it, still a very slow leak. any ideas?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

When you tighten the nut down, try to push the tubing towards the fitting - I find sometimes the nut can push the tubing out (away from the fitting) so you're not getting a good seal. Usually that solves my leaking poblems.

I've had one double tap fail on me before - just due to wear and tear, but besides that, a leaky double tap is 99% loose tubing in my experience.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

nah tried that already, I'm starting to think the o ring on the male fitting is bad, I tried replacing it with the closest one I had but same problem. just tried putting another oring below the first oring will check in the morning if the fitting is wet or not.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Is the tubing cut straight across and clean inside? Sometimes if it's on an angle or there's a brr, it can cause a small leak. Also, if there's crap inside the tubing, it can cause a leak too.

You can probably just connect the tube directly to the canister for the night till you figure out the leak.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

it's not the tubing, since I had this filter for a while, I fixed it though the 2 orings didn't work so I took one out and and teflon tape the male barb, no leaks last night.


----------

